# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Σταθερή & Κινητή Τηλεφωνία > Isdn - Pstn >  ISDN - Ορισμός τηλεφώνου που θα χρεώνεται (Santis)

## katsarosk2104

Καλησπέρα..έχουμε ένα ISDN τηλέφωνο με κεφαλικό και ένα msn. Πως μπορώ να ορίσω όλες οι εξερχόμενες κλήσεις να χρεώνονται - βγαίνουν από το Κεφαλικό?  Σαν εξοπλισμό έχω το Santis της Siemens. Υπόχρεως εκ των προτέρων!  :Wink: 

_PS έχω δυο συσκευές επάνω στην ab1 έχω ορίσει να χτυπάει μόνο το κεφαλικό και στην άλλη  ab2 μόνο το msn και αυτό θα ήθελα αν γίνεται να παραμείνει έτσι._

----------


## gravis

Διαβασε τις οδηγιες απο την ISDN συσκευη σου για το πως πρεπει να ορισεις πιο νουμερο θα χρεωνετε και πιο οχι, καθε ISDN τηλεφωνο εχει δικες του ρυθμισεις. Δεν μας λες και πιο μοντελο εχεις ωστε αν το εχει και καποιος αλλος να σε βοηθησει πιο συγκεκριμενα

----------


## katsarosk2104

Καλησπέρα...έχω 2 απλές τηλεφωνικές συσκευές που είναι συνδεδεμένες πάνω στο ΝΤ1 - Santis Siemens που δίνει ο ΟΤΕ. Έψαξα το manual αλλά δεν αναφέρει τίποτα μέσα.

----------


## HereToLearn

> Καλησπέρα..έχουμε ένα ISDN τηλέφωνο με κεφαλικό και ένα msn. Πως μπορώ να ορίσω όλες οι εξερχόμενες κλήσεις να χρεώνονται - βγαίνουν από το Κεφαλικό?  Σαν εξοπλισμό έχω το Santis της Siemens. Υπόχρεως εκ των προτέρων! 
> 
> _PS έχω δυο συσκευές επάνω στην ab1 έχω ορίσει να χτυπάει μόνο το κεφαλικό και στην άλλη  ab2 μόνο το msn και αυτό θα ήθελα αν γίνεται να παραμείνει έτσι._


Καλησπέρα και από εμένα.
Νομιζω αρχικα οτι ο gravis δικαίως παρεξηγησε γιατί γράφεις ότι έχεις isdn τηλέφωνο και όχι isdn σύνδεση....
Στο ζουμί τώρα. Εφόσον έχεις προγραμματίσει το κεφαλικό στο ab1 και το msn στο ab2, αν καλείς μόνο από τις συσκευές του ab1 θα χρεώνεται μόνο αυτό σωστά?
Αν δεν θέλεις να πραγματοποιούνται κλήσεις από το msn κάνε του και μια φραγή εξερχομένων από το 134 και καθάρισες.
Τέλος πρέπει να σου πω ότι εγώ δεν είχα ποτέ msn και δεν ξέρω πως γίνονται οι χρεώσεις (θα υπέθετα ότι χρεώνονται όλα στο κεφαλικό έτσι και αλλίως) οπότε συγνώμη αν κάνω κάπου λάθος και παρακαλώ οποιον φίλο ξέρει κάτι άλλο να μας διαφωτίσει!

Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## sdikr

Συμφώνα με το μανουαλ




> *73##18#111νουμερο#  (αυτό για το ab1,  112  για το ab2,  και για δευτέρο msn 121,122)

----------


## katsarosk2104

Δηλαδή με αυτή τη ρύθμιση, αν κατάλαβα καλά, όλες οι εξερχόμενες κλήσεις θα χρεώνονται στο Κεφαλικό νούμερο και οι εισερχόμενες κλήσεις για το Κεφαλικό νούμερο θα χτυπάνε στην AB1 (μόνο) και το MSN θα χτυπάει στην ΑΒ2(μόνο) όπως είδη τα έχω ρυθμίση?  :Thinking: 


PS δεν θέλω να κάνω φραγή εξερχομένων κλήσεων γιατί χρησιμοποείται και η MSN για εξερχόμενες. Το ζήτημα είναι να χρεώνεται μόνο το Κεφαλικό.

----------


## sdikr

> Δηλαδή με αυτή τη ρύθμιση, αν κατάλαβα καλά, όλες οι εξερχόμενες κλήσεις θα χρεώνονται στο Κεφαλικό νούμερο και οι εισερχόμενες κλήσεις για το Κεφαλικό νούμερο θα χτυπάνε στην AB1 (μόνο) και το MSN θα χτυπάει στην ΑΒ2(μόνο) όπως είδη τα έχω ρυθμίση? 
> 
> 
> PS δεν θέλω να κάνω φραγή εξερχομένων κλήσεων γιατί χρησιμοποείται και η MSN για εξερχόμενες. Το ζήτημα είναι να χρεώνεται μόνο το Κεφαλικό.


το  111 θα είναι το νούμερο που θα βγαίνει εξώ η κλήση (υποθέτω) και η χρέωση, απλά θα απάντα και στο 121

Αυτή την ρύθμιση θα πρέπει να την κάνεις και στης δυο πόρτες

----------


## katsarosk2104

> το  111 θα είναι το νούμερο που θα βγαίνει εξώ η κλήση (υποθέτω) και η χρέωση, απλά θα απάντα και στο 121
> 
> Αυτή την ρύθμιση θα πρέπει να την κάνεις και στης δυο πόρτες


I see.... αυτό απλά θέλω να αποφύγω...δηλαδή ενώ θα βγαίνει από το Κεφαλικό όλες οι κλήσεις όταν καλούν το κεφαλικό να μην χτυπάει και στο κεφαλικό και στο MSN  :Sorry:

----------


## HereToLearn

> Συμφώνα με το μανουαλ


Παρακαλώ δώσε μας link για αυτό το manual ή όλοκληρη την παράγραφο και τον τίτλο, γιατί στο δικό μου το μόνο σχετικό κομμάτι για χρεώσεις είναι το "καταστολή παλμών χρέωσης"! :Thinking:

----------


## sdikr

> Παρακαλώ δώσε μας link για αυτό το manual ή όλοκληρη την παράγραφο και τον τίτλο, γιατί στο δικό μου το μόνο σχετικό κομμάτι για χρεώσεις είναι το "καταστολή παλμών χρέωσης"!


http://www.oteshop.gr/pdf/nt1.pdf

----------


## sdikr

> I see.... αυτό απλά θέλω να αποφύγω...δηλαδή ενώ θα βγαίνει από το Κεφαλικό όλες οι κλήσεις όταν καλούν το κεφαλικό να μην χτυπάει και στο κεφαλικό και στο MSN



Αυτό δεν ξέρω πως μπορείς να το κάνεις,   δεν το έχω καταφέρει ούτε στο netmod,  μόνο με εξτρά τηλεφωνικό κέντρο θα μπορούσες να το κάνεις

Αυτό που μπορείς να κάνεις σίγουρα είναι να χρεώνει την κλήση στο  msn  και να χτυπά μόνο στο msn

----------


## HereToLearn

> http://www.oteshop.gr/pdf/nt1.pdf


Συγνώμη αν σε κουράζω, αλλά και εγώ αυτό το manual εχω και έβαλα find "*73" για να βρω το σημείο και δεν μου βγάζει αποτέλεσμα.

Μου λες σελίδα σε παρακαλώ? :Whistle:

----------


## sdikr

> Συγνώμη αν σε κουράζω, αλλά και εγώ αυτό το manual εχω και έβαλα find "*73" για να βρω το σημείο και δεν μου βγάζει αποτέλεσμα.
> 
> Μου λες σελίδα σε παρακαλώ?


Απο σελίδα 2 -  3

----------


## No-Name

Εαν πάρεις ISDN συσκευές μπορεις να κάνεια αυτό που ζητάς .Με τυπικές συσκευές στις αναλογικές θύρες και εγω είχα το ίδιο θεμα με το netmod....τότε

----------


## aris60

Καλημερα εαν θελετε περισσοτερες πληροφοριες μπορειτε να βοηθητε απο isdn helpdesk του οτε και αν χρειαστει καποιος isdn συσκευες εχω ενα κεντρακι isdn το Todos isdn 64X2 με 2 αναλογικες πορτες και r232s με πολλες δυνατοτητες στο κουτι του ελαφρως μεταχειρισμενο με το βιβλιο ειναι Σουηδικο με τα καλωδια του εχω επισης και φορητο τηλεφωνο isdn Panasonic εαν σας ενδιαφερει εχω στο προφιλ μου τα προγραμματα να επικοινωνησετε μαζι μου.

----------


## Manolis_karas

Εκδίδεται ένας λογαριασμός στις συνδέσεις ISDN που έχους δύο αριθμούς τηλεφώνου (κεφαλικό και MSN), στον κεφαλικό αριθμό. Υπάρχει όμως πλήρης ανάλυση ανά αριθμό.

----------


## artem

Λοιπον, δουλεύω στο ISDN Helpdesk, οπότε ποστάρω για να λύσω τις όποιες απορίες.
Ο τρόπος προγραμματισμού ειναι:
**#73##  <-- Για να μπούμε σε configuration mode (στο διαρκή τόνο δεν το κλείνουμε)111<1ος αριθμός που θα χτυπά στην ab1>#  <-- (στο διαρκή τόνο δεν το κλείνουμε)121<2ος αριθμός που θα χτυπά στην ab1>#<-- Προαιρετικό (στο διαρκή τόνο δεν το κλείνουμε)131<3ος αριθμός που θα χτυπά στην ab1>#  <-- Προαιρετικό (στο διαρκή τόνο δεν το κλείνουμε)112<1ος αριθμός που θα χτυπά στην ab2>#  <-- (στο διαρκή τόνο δεν το κλείνουμε)122<2ος αριθμός που θα χτυπά στην ab2>#  <-- Προαιρετικό (στο διαρκή τόνο δεν το κλείνουμε)132<3ος αριθμός που θα χτυπά στην ab2>#  <-- Προαιρετικό (στο διαρκή τόνο δεν το κλείνουμε)3410#<-- Προαιρετικό, απενεργοποίηση αναμονών στην ab1 (στο διαρκή τόνο δεν το κλείνουμε)3420#<-- Προαιρετικό, απενεργοποίηση αναμονών στην ab2 (στο διαρκή τόνο το κλείνουμε)

Αυτά για την ώρα!  :Wink:

----------


## sharky

ευχαριστώ  :One thumb up:

----------


## Manolis_karas

Το θέμα αυτό είναι σχεδόν ίδιο με το θέμα: "ISDN & conn-x talk"

----------


## atux_null

> Λοιπον, δουλεύω στο ISDN Helpdesk, οπότε ποστάρω για να λύσω τις όποιες απορίες.
> Ο τρόπος προγραμματισμού ειναι:
> **#73##  <-- Για να μπούμε σε configuration mode (στο διαρκή τόνο δεν το κλείνουμε)111<1ος αριθμός που θα χτυπά στην ab1>#  <-- (στο διαρκή τόνο δεν το κλείνουμε)121<2ος αριθμός που θα χτυπά στην ab1>#<-- Προαιρετικό (στο διαρκή τόνο δεν το κλείνουμε)131<3ος αριθμός που θα χτυπά στην ab1>#  <-- Προαιρετικό (στο διαρκή τόνο δεν το κλείνουμε)112<1ος αριθμός που θα χτυπά στην ab2>#  <-- (στο διαρκή τόνο δεν το κλείνουμε)122<2ος αριθμός που θα χτυπά στην ab2>#  <-- Προαιρετικό (στο διαρκή τόνο δεν το κλείνουμε)132<3ος αριθμός που θα χτυπά στην ab2>#  <-- Προαιρετικό (στο διαρκή τόνο δεν το κλείνουμε)3410#<-- Προαιρετικό, απενεργοποίηση αναμονών στην ab1 (στο διαρκή τόνο δεν το κλείνουμε)3420#<-- Προαιρετικό, απενεργοποίηση αναμονών στην ab2 (στο διαρκή τόνο το κλείνουμε)
> 
> Αυτά για την ώρα!


καλησπέρα.
συγνώμη που επαναφέρω αυτό παλιό thread, μήπως υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχεις και την πληροφορία για το intracom netmode?

----------


## Samael_667

> καλησπέρα.
> συγνώμη που επαναφέρω αυτό παλιό thread, μήπως υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχεις και την πληροφορία για το intracom netmode?


Για όποιον ψάχνει την πληροφορία και για το netmod (σαν εμένα), με την ευγενική χορηγία του @DVader




> δωσε σε καθε θύρα ξεχωριστά με μια απλη αναλογική ενσύρματη τονικη συσκευη αυτες τις εντολες:
> 
> **91*MSN# (συνεχομενος τονος, κλεινεις το ακουστικο και το ξανα σηκωνεις)
> **92*# (συνεχομενος τονος, κλεινεις το ακουστικο και το ξανα σηκωνεις)
> **93*# (συνεχομενος τονος, κλεινεις το ακουστικο και το ξανα σηκωνεις)
> **90*ΚΕΦΑΛΙΚΟΣ# (συνεχομενος τονος, κλεινεις το ακουστικο) 
> 
> Αν έχεις κάνει τις 3 πρώτες εντολές θέλεις μόνο την τελευταία σε κάθε ab πόρτα...

----------


## Samael_667

Κι αν κάποιος έχει κάνει τις ρυθμίσεις για το Santis και στέλνει τα ab1 & ab2 σε αναλογικό (PSTN) PBX, μπορεί να κάνει και το παρακάτω:



> 3201


Αν κατάλαβα σωστά, είναι αντίστοιχο της ρύθμισης 



> **03*3# Το σήµα κωδωνισµού οδεύει στις θύρες ab εκ περιτροπής

----------

